# Relocation to Abu Dhabi from U.K.



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone. 
i have been offered a job which pays
275,000 dirhams / year. 
this includes accommodation for me and family of 4. 
includes meals / food. 
120,000 / year furnishing package.
55,000 / year travel expenses. 
Health insurance. 
car allowance etc.
it’s pretty all inclusive. 
does anyone have any advice on schools for my 6yr and 11 yr old? 
is there 1 school for Both age groups or will they be in separate schools?
Is there any other considerations I need to take into account?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> Hey everyone.
> i have been offered a job which pays
> 275,000 dirhams / year.
> this includes accommodation for me and family of 4.
> ...


you haven’t mentioned where ? So it’s hard for anyone to recommend schools.
Also does the 275k include the 120 and 55 or these are on top is your total 400k ?

if your total is 275k then thats not particularly generous for a family of 4 !


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

275k is my basic salary. 
school fees are fully paid for. 
food and meals are fully paid for 
plus the other benefits are added extras.
It’s in a private hospital not far from emirates palace. 
i am awaiting details of the accommodation location too.


----------



## RandomPerson (11 mo ago)

Jonuk said:


> 275k is my basic salary.
> school fees are fully paid for.
> food and meals are fully paid for
> plus the other benefits are added extras.
> ...


It looks like it is very good. If schools are fully covered, you are way ahead... The breakdown is : Rent 10k,Schools 0,Food:5k , Maid:2.5k ,Car:3.5k, Petrol 1.2k,Utilities:1.5k , Others:1k. You will be living large with a Rent (120k) and a car installment of 3.5k premium) . If Rent is covered, school is covered, and you bag 275k...You can save up to 10k AED a month.


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Brilliant. many thanks. Is anyone aware of sheikh Ali general hospital at
Al Mujaljal St - Al Manhal - W15-02,
Abu Dhabi, 46844, United Arab Emirates. 
cant seem to find too much about them online.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> 275k is my basic salary.
> school fees are fully paid for.
> food and meals are fully paid for
> plus the other benefits are added extras.
> ...





Jonuk said:


> Brilliant. many thanks. Is anyone aware of sheikh Ali general hospital at
> Al Mujaljal St - Al Manhal - W15-02,
> Abu Dhabi, 46844, United Arab Emirates.
> cant seem to find too much about them online.


Out of interest …. What is the role ? Have you got all of these numbers in a contract ? And are they arranging and paying for your visa(s)


----------



## RandomPerson (11 mo ago)

Jonuk said:


> Brilliant. many thanks. Is anyone aware of sheikh Ali general hospital at
> Al Mujaljal St - Al Manhal - W15-02,
> Abu Dhabi, 46844, United Arab Emirates.
> cant seem to find too much about them online.


Never heard of them...and their phone number seems like a mobile phone...Abu Dhabi Code is 02 , 052 is a mobile phone. Not sure how you could check the validity of your offer... Maybe call the UAE embassy in your country?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> Brilliant. many thanks. Is anyone aware of sheikh Ali general hospital at
> Al Mujaljal St - Al Manhal - W15-02,
> Abu Dhabi, 46844, United Arab Emirates.
> cant seem to find too much about them online.


As mentioned above the contact number is a mobile and also the website URL is misspelt

I would be extremely cautious about this offer …


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

It’s a paramedic role, have already noticed these issues and doing my due diligence .


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Someone told me this was a landline ?

Phone: +971 5 2484 3114


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

I also have my doubts. They are reimbursing my visa expenditure, once completed. 
this where I have my doubts


----------



## RandomPerson (11 mo ago)

Jonuk said:


> I also have my doubts. They are reimbursing my visa expenditure, once completed.
> this where I have my doubts


I have rang this number..no answer...Yep!!!Sounds very dodgy.... Ask them for their trade license, and the Department of Health Number. 99% it is a scam


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> I also have my doubts. They are reimbursing my visa expenditure, once completed.
> this where I have my doubts


If they are asking you to pay for your visa then 100% it’s an advanced fee scam…..


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

That’s so bad, shocking. 
I’ve called the number and a guy answered who said he was dr ibrahim. This is the guy who is HR and sent me my contract. He was very short on the phone, so think you could be right.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> That’s so bad, shocking.
> I’ve called the number and a guy answered who said he was dr ibrahim. This is the guy who is HR and sent me my contract. He was very short on the phone, so think you could be right.


Very unfortunately and sadly it’s a common scam here …. No legitimate hospital would ask for any funds up front for visas etc


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Good job I joined this forum! My search continues 
Thank you


----------



## RandomPerson (11 mo ago)

I have found the website of the real hospital which they have copied, same design, same Doctor's photos, but different names






Our Specialists - Seha Emirates Hospital







sehauae.com


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Amazing, I’ve sent an email to the AD police. Not sure what else to do from the U.K.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> Hey everyone.
> i have been offered a job which pays
> 275,000 dirhams / year.
> this includes accommodation for me and family of 4.
> ...



Also to be realistic and set your expectations for a Paramedic role ............ In my opinion you will be lucky to get a package of 400k+ and unlimited schooling allowance for such a role even if you are super qualified and experienced as you will generally be competing with nationalities who have very different salary expectations to the UK ....... I could be wrong and I'm sure others might chip in.


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Understood. I believe the offer I was given wasn’t too far away from what my colleagues are currently being paid, who transferred from my current employer in U.K. to AD.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jonuk said:


> Understood. I believe the offer I was given wasn’t too far away from what my colleagues are currently being paid, who transferred from my current employer in U.K. to AD.


Fair enough and that’s great …. Unlimited education allowance is unusual and what caught my eye …. You may find the furniture allowance could be a one off if you are in company accommodation but again you may be lucky (assuming your ex colleagues are getting this) as 120k is as much or more than many get for a housing allowance.

Good luck with hunting a genuine job !


----------



## Jonuk (11 mo ago)

Thank you, I think the furniture allowance comes off if the employer provides all inclusive accommodation.


----------

